

My developer has cut off all contact (update) - re_hashed

Hi,<p>About a week ago I posted about my developer not getting in touch for a month or so. It&#x27;s now been longer than that (obviously) and still nothing. I know he&#x27;s alive because he&#x27;s active on here, but won&#x27;t answer a simple email (and I&#x27;ve sent plenty) I seriously have no clue what to do, and the last email he sent stated that he was going to send an update... but he never did. What the heck should I do?
======
BorisMelnik
To me a few days of non-communication is completely unacceptable and is a huge
red flag, especially if this guy (you said he) is on here actively posting
which is basically just a huge "FU."

In my opinion, there are 2 routes to take on this -

1\. be assertive and give him some sort of ultimatum. don't trash the guy
publicly but let him know you will be writing an honest review of his work on
X review site and will not be working with him in the future, or recommending
him. let him know the only way to prevent this from happening is to respond
with a plan of action and to follow up on that plan.

2\. cut your losses and find a new developer.

I learned a long time ago if you want to be respected in business you cannot
always make friends and you can't worry about making people happy. Sometimes
this means sending people ultimatums, especially when you money, time and
dreams are on the line. There is a lot of talk about depression and anxiety,
which are very real things however these are not your problems. Good luck!

------
2510c39011c5
He might be suffering deep depression right now. I have heard about two cases
of people cutting off contact with someone they worked for. It turned out that
both of them were having depression at the time, due to the continuous
frustration they had during the communication with their respective boss. One
of the men quietly went back to his hometown in the end.

------
kmoe
Do you have any mutual contacts? I'd try to get in contact with him every way
I can.

------
eschutte2
Find a new developer.

------
oruam
pray a lot. miracles happen - sometimes.

